# H&V Forum ?



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe with a better title though, I don't buy much here but recently completed a flawless deal with *Kutusov* and obviously wanted to leave a comment to that effect. At the moment I have to first find his sales post and then bump an old post to the top again.

What about a separate forum for this sort of thing ???

What do you all think, good idea or not.

B.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> What do you all think, good idea or not.


Not. :thumbsdown: Chances are it'll end up like the SCWF. :yucky:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You can always leave a thank you post in the original sales thread


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> You can always leave a thank you post in the original sales thread


Flowers and chocolate are always appreciated!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> You can always leave a thank you post in the original sales thread


No problem with that at all, it just means bringing up an old thread and maybe it's not so easy for people to find later if they are thinking about buying from someone.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not sure how long the comments stay for, but what about leaving positive comments on the users profile page? No point leaving negative, as I think the profile page owner can delete the comments?


----------

